# TMC 1500 light and bracket stockist?



## Gary Nelson (10 Jul 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone advise me where the best place or who has in stock the TMC 1500 tile and matching brackets? the type that clips onto the edge of the aqaurium.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Jul 2013)

Try the aquarium in Lincoln, that's where I get all my tmc lighting stuff from. I'm sure he'll have them, if not, he'll get you them in a couple of days.


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Jul 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Try the aquarium in Lincoln, that's where I get all my tmc lighting stuff from. I'm sure he'll have them, if not, he'll get you them in a couple of days.


 
Cheers Ian, I will give them a shout - I was going to ask you... do you think a G6 would be to powerful for a TMC signature?


----------



## Ady34 (10 Jul 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Cheers Ian, I will give them a shout - I was going to ask you... do you think a G6 would be to powerful for a TMC signature?


I'm sure that's what George uses


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Jul 2013)

Ady34 said:


> I'm sure that's what George uses


 

I thought he was running the G3?


----------



## Ady34 (10 Jul 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> I thought he was running the G3?


your right, he does. I was just looking through George's journal to find out as I questioned myself....maybe you could just run it at less than full power, you may find depending on hardscape, planting and actual introduction method that you need the power  nice to have at your disposal.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Jul 2013)

You can slow a g6 down though cant you?


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Jul 2013)

Ady34 said:


> your right, he does. I was just looking through George's journal to find out as I questioned myself....maybe you could just run it at less than full power, you may find depending on hardscape, planting and actual introduction method that you need the power  nice to have at your disposal.
> Cheerio
> Ady


 
Yes you are right Ady... I could reduce the output on the flow lever... like you say, better to have more power than not enough



Ian Holdich said:


> You can slow a g6 down though cant you?


 
Not unless you 'Fly Like a G6'  Yes on the lever... not sure if it would hurt the motor though, running it like that all the time?


----------



## Gary Nelson (11 Jul 2013)

I'm just wondering if it is possible to get 2 x tiles over the signature tank using the TMC brackets as I have mentioned? I'm thinking of using 2 (if they will fit) and not running them full power, but I will have the option to ramp them up if needed later on.  I know Ian has one light running and George is running 2 but they are suspended.


----------



## sa80mark (11 Jul 2013)

Not using the mantaray brackets no, you can only fit one on a 60cm tank unless you use the minis like to 400 mini and 500 mini


----------



## Gary Nelson (11 Jul 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Not using the mantaray brackets no, you can only fit one on a 60cm tank unless you use the minis like to 400 mini and 500 mini


 

Thanks for the clarification Mark


----------

